# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  caring for a wild injured toad

## dave6

I found a toad on the side of the road a couple of weeks ago. He looked horribly injured. He has a small hole in his face and torn flesh around his mouth and head and he is missing a eye. Looks like he had a run in with a dog or wild animal.
I felt bad for him got a paper bag and have kept him in a plastic tub on my porch. I am giving him spring water and meal worms.
He began to recover so i let him go. four days later he was back in front of my house not moving.
I put him back in the tub and fed him again now he looks strong and is healing even more.
Should I keep him or put him back in the wild. He seems strong now but still seems blind and not able to get around easy. 
One eye looks good and i think he can see from it but i am not sure. 
Any advice would be a great help.- David

----------


## Sherry

That is very sad.  :Frown:  Here is a basic first aid article by another member, Paul Rust- http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=2743 
If you think he will be able to care for himself once he heals I would let him go when he is better. If not I would keep him. I suggest giving him a honey bath (fill a small dish with lukewarm water no deeper than the frog's chin and dissolve about a teaspoon of honey then place the frog in for 15 minutes.) Honey has antifungal and antibacterial properties and the sugars will give him a bit of an energy boost  :Smile:  I would also switch to nightcrawlers as a staple instead of mealworms since they don't have much nutritional value.

----------


## Brian

I may be pretty heartless, but I'd send it back on it's way. You've given it a fighting chance, it will either learn to cope with it's injuries or make a meal for something larger (and that's not necessarily bad, just life). If you do decide to keep it, make sure you are ready to commit to given proper care to a disabled toad for the rest of it's life (which could be several years).

----------


## dave6

> I may be pretty heartless, but I'd send it back on it's way. You've given it a fighting chance, it will either learn to cope with it's injuries or make a meal for something larger (and that's not necessarily bad, just life). If you do decide to keep it, make sure you are ready to commit to given proper care to a disabled toad for the rest of it's life (which could be several years).


I am considering both options. thanks chester

----------


## dave6

> That is very sad.  Here is a basic first aid article by another member, Paul Rust- http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=2743 
> If you think he will be able to care for himself once he heals I would let him go when he is better. If not I would keep him. I suggest giving him a honey bath (fill a small dish with lukewarm water no deeper than the frog's chin and dissolve about a teaspoon of honey then place the frog in for 15 minutes.) Honey has antifungal and antibacterial properties and the sugars will give him a bit of an energy boost  I would also switch to nightcrawlers as a staple instead of mealworms since they don't have much nutritional value.


thank you so much Sherry. getting a honey bath ready now. and will be getting higher quality food. going to treat the wound and consider what to do later.

----------


## Sherry

You are welcome! I guess I have a weakness for injured animals  :Smile:  I hope you will keep us updated on his recovery if you decide to keep him!

----------


## dave6

> You are welcome! I guess I have a weakness for injured animals  I hope you will keep us updated on his recovery if you decide to keep him!


I still am having  a hard time deciding being that i released him once but he came back.
There is a park not far from me that has a small river and I could let him go there I am sue there are plenty of bugs for him.
I think his problem is depth perception being he is missing a eye.
I gave him iodine and neosporin cream. 
I was told by the wild life hotline those were ok.
Got him some crickets. Give it a few more days before i decide.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

If you do keep him, you will need a permanent set-up for him, make sure if you do that he has all of his essentials!

----------

